# Need a good place to buy Water Containers



## Catavenger

No I don't  live in Toledo but after reading that their water supply is contaminated I thought it might be a good idea to get some kind of Jerry cans to fill with water.



http://news.yahoo.com/city-officials-announce-toledos-water-unsafe-drink-150200898.html

 I'm looking for a good place to buy something like that.
 One source says that tap water kept in them will keep for six months does anyone know if that's so?


----------



## bczoom

How much water do you want to store?

Personally, I like the IBC totes for storing water.


----------



## Melensdad

I was going to suggest the IBC containers as well.  Used food grade containers can typically be purchased for $60 to $100 each.  Sizes range from about 225 to 330 gallons.  Make sure you get food grade containers.  Most were used to transport cooking oils, corn sweetners, etc. and often are sold in once used/rinsed out condition.


----------



## bczoom

If you go the way of the totes, get yourself a potable water hose to fill it.  Don't use your garden hose or the water will taste like, well... it'll taste like drinking from a garden hose.


----------



## Melensdad

bczoom said:


> If you go the way of the totes, get yourself a potable water hose to fill it.  Don't use your garden hose or the water will taste like, well... it'll taste like drinking from a garden hose.


But when we were kids . . .


----------



## Catavenger

Nope don't want something that big. I have no room for it. I just want enough water to drink for a week or 2 maybe 3. I figure if it's longer than that than things have completely gone to hades in a hand basket & I can kiss my backside goodbye.
I do have a disability , can't drive, stuck in the city.


----------



## Melensdad

Figure a couple gallons a day for each person.  

So 2 weeks for 2 people = 14 days x 2 gallons/day x 2 people = 56 gallons.


----------



## Kane

The average 24-bottle case of bottled water will yield about four gallons, so the easiest way for you, catavenger, to store two weeks of water would be to just stack up a couple dozen cases of the bottled stuff.


----------



## bczoom

Using Bob's measurement, I'd probably recommend a couple 30 gallon plastic drums then stack them 2-high to save floor space (or a single 55-gallon plastic drum).  I like the 30 gallon since they're a lot easier to move.


----------



## JimVT

camping supply place or sporting stores should have gas can size water containers.
 they can be easily carried to a water source.


----------



## Melensdad

I've seen a couple different types of interlocking, stackable, water containers.  I have no personal experience with these, but these (and others) seem like a very easy, convenient solution.  Not as inexpensive as bulk storage but clearly much easier to move to where the water is needed, and clearly easy to stack, store, etc.

There are a few different brands/styles but here is one choice:

LINK => http://prepperwaterstorage.com/35-Gallon-WaterBrick-10-Pack-Blue-WB10PAKBLUE.htm


----------



## EastTexFrank

Melensdad said:


> Figure a couple gallons a day for each person.
> 
> So 2 weeks for 2 people = 14 days x 2 gallons/day x 2 people = 56 gallons.



That's the same calculation that I use, plus some for the dogs.  

It used to be that when we lost power, we lost water about 4 hours later because we were on the same power as the water utility company.  My solution was to fill a 55 gallon barrel for flushing toilets etc., and to fill several 5 gallon water containers for personal use.  Walmart sells 5 gallon collapsible containers that work well in emergencies for very little cash and they don't take up much space in storage.  I also have some rigid 5 gallon water containers.  If all that fails, I have a bucket filter that's good for about a million gallons and 30,000 gallons of water in the swimming pool.  If my lake ever fills up, that's going to have another 25 million gallons in it.  I'll be able to get along for a while.  

After my bitching at them, my water utility company bought a standby generator to power their pump during a power outage so most of my preparations are redundant ... but I'll keep them anyway.  You never know when they'll come in useful again.  

Having a backup source of clean drinking water is important.  I feel sorry for those people in Toledo right now.

There's also a solution that is added to water that is supposed to keep it pure and drinkable for several months.  I think that it's called "water pur" or something like that.


----------



## Melensdad

During our last power outage my generator crapped out after day 1.

We had cases and cases of bottle water for drinking/cooking so that was not an issue.  But when we lose power we also lose our water because we are on a well.  My wife couldn't figure out how to flush the toilet.  I suggest that that 20,000 fiberglass and concrete pond in the back yard might be a good source.  Got a blank stare.  Told her to get a bucket, dip it into the pool, pour it into the tank of the toilet and then flush.  Then I got the _"wife stare" _so I grabbed 2 buckets, filled them both, . . . 

So we have a generator as much for heat in the winter as for water year-round!


----------



## EastTexFrank

EastTexFrank said:


> There's also a solution that is added to water that is supposed to keep it pure and drinkable for several months.  I think that it's called "water pur" or something like that.



The name of the product is "Micropur" by Katadyn.  It's supposed to keep water pure and drinkable for up to six months.  I think that one small bottle treats 250 gallons.


----------



## jimbo

Around here I can pick up all the food safe 5 gallons buckets I want for free from restaurants.  There is also a guy who sells food safe 50 gallon barrels for 10 bucks, 5 bucks if you take 5 or more.  He states that they originally held corn syrup and he gets paid to recycle them.  Both come with very tight sealing lids.

If I needed a large quantity of storage space for food items, I would look into one or both.


----------



## Tweeker

Hello catavenger
Water has been my main concern as prepping goes you will typically need more than you can carry
I have set up a small bug out location about 200 miles away and stocking it with food water and fuel
I only use bought sealed purified water
To date i tested some from six years ago, still good
Tweeker


----------



## FTG-05

The 5 gallon Military Water Can (MWC) is the best 5 gallon water can available today bar none.

$26 each at BuyLCI:  http://www.buylci.com/ItemDisplayF....er-Can-Desert-Tan--5-gal--5-gal&ItemID=906396


----------

